# Cannot convert with Any-Video-Converter



## Petermann39 (Feb 6, 2009)

My problem is this: 
I have an .avi file, and if I want this to convert into mpeg, so I get an error message that no *media information is found.* 
I can see the movie anytime on my PC, but need this to burn it on a dvd but at must first I have to convert it into mpeg.

I checked with GSpot27, and this gives me the following information: 
*DivX 6.0.3 fusion (thermo nuclear fusion)* - can it be related? What should I do?

I've also changed the term into "(Divx). Avi" appended to rename it, but it did not helped me .

Otherwise, I am fully satisfied with ANY Video Converter.

For a solution, I am grateful.


----------



## rbalaji (Feb 5, 2009)

I have found any video converter to be fully capable of handling almost anything thrown at it, so I am a bit surprised that it would fail like that. But I have a backup for just such cases. I must warn you that the backup is a little more complicated to use and the GUI takes a little getting used to, but if you are up for it here you go: MediaCoder. It is open source and free and can be downloaded from the sourceforge website.


----------



## Petermann39 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you very much for the help.
I will try out, if it works.

Like I wrote, I am very satisfied with any-video. That is - so I will hope - the only problem, which I had.

Again, Thank you.
Petermann


----------



## rbalaji (Feb 5, 2009)

You are welcome, good luck. Please do post back about how it goes with mediacoder.


----------

